# Feeling guilty ☹



## Emma_87 (Feb 23, 2019)

My boy Dax was almost 11, was so loving and beautiful. I have two bous ages 5&6 who both adored Dax. But 2 weeks ago my youngest grabbed the dogs face to kiss him, which resulted in Dax biting my son ☹. Now i have told youngest over and over aboit not getting in the dogs face but sadly he just couldnt help the need to kiss him. Anway on wednesday we jad Dax put to sleep and I am absolutely devastated, I feel like i could cry all day. I cant stop thinking how I should have taken a different approach.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I don’t know what to say to this.

Just feel so sorry for your dog.

Maybe there are circumstances that you haven’t posted here but, just from reading the post, I feel very sad and maybe just a little cross.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

yeah you shouldve taken a different approach and not a knee jerk one
but whats done is done and i can only feel sorry for your dog, not you or your boy
at 5 years of age hes plenty old enough to understand not to touch the dog, as for not helping himself, well impulse control is something youve had 5 years to instill into him
so you let them both down
as i said, whats done is done and nothing can undo it
so i sincerly suggest you stick to stuffed toys in future

thats all i can say without being banned

(mum of 4 boys, inc a set of twins, who, whilst not being in anyway a perfect mum, role model, or, even person sometimes, managed to bring them up around our own dogs AND transitioning foster dogs, without anyone being bitten or pts)


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

It's easy for us to judge when we're not the one involved in the situation. In this case, we don't know how bad the bite was, who was present, or how it was allowed to happen in the first place. 

We do know that dogs don't usually go straight for the bite, unless they've learned that their warning signals - no matter how obvious - will be ignored.

This is a highly emotive subject, and given the fact that the OP was last seen only 5 minutes after posting this, she was apparently expecting this type of backlash. I therefore doubt she'll be back. Whether she does return or not, she will have to live with the fact that a preventable bite resulted in the preventable death of her dog.

IF this is genuine.

:Locktopic


----------

